# Fired for service dog that was not a service dog



## Mike Collins (Nov 15, 2017)

I received a text from a pax while driving asking if "I'd mind" picking her up with an "emotional support dog." An emotional support dog is not a service dog. I cancelled the request.

At the end of the day my account was put on hold. Today I received a call from Uber. I'm fired. That's it. One strike and you're out.

I told Uber my gps glitched which was more or less spot on. I was driving, there was a lot going on. It seems harsh to be fired over one incident. We're not talking about refusal to help the blind here. I've reached out to the Boston Globe hoping they'll want to hear the story, but the reality is, getting dumped from Uber is probably the best thing that could have happened.

As a bootstrap gig earning slow nickels and consuming my car, it's no skin off my bones.

Not to sound bitter, but Uber sucks and a lot of the passengers are dicks.

Have a nice day.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If you want to continue driving, you could appeal to Uber, letting them know that the animal was *not* a Service Animal but an Emotional Support Animal.

Problem is, that in many states an ESA has the same rights as a Service Animal has under ADA. Check your MA law to find out.

I think your chances are slim, but it would be a shame to get terminated for nothing -- if, in fact, ESA's have no rights in MA.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tell Uber you have video and audio recording that the pax said the dog was emotional support animal and not a service animal.

Remind them that per ADA law, you are only required to take service animals, not emotional animals.

You may not have footage, but say you do. They don't know that and I've never heard of Uber requesting the footage.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I agree you can appeal as she did not specifically say that it was a service animal (as JimKE said it depends also on your state laws). The Service Animal addendum that you accepted says refusing a service animal is a "one and done" offense, so other then appealing that it was not a service animal, not much else you (or the Boston Globe) can do.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

You have text as proof, check your local laws.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/woma...support-pig-became-rowdy.218409/#post-3264798

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...-flight-emotional-support-pig-disruptive/amp/

Better yet,move on, it is a blessing in disguise.

Btw,I bet you the lady in the link will get paid $$$ that's what scares uber, lawsuits, hence deactivations.

Best of Luck!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm still confused how you got fired from your job....you were driving Uber.


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

Getting fired from Uber is probably a good thing but if you want to do it, I guess I get it.

Anyway, I believe you are incorrect. Any animal can be called a service animal. As silly and eye rolling as it might seem, this is the truth. All someone needs to say is that the animal is a service animal. It could be a parakeet, a ferret, a snake, etc. You don't get to judge, you don't get to ask what the ailment is, all you can do is ask for proof which is a simple letter from a doctor. The letter won't mention the ailment either only that the animal is prescribed. In the eyes of the law (as silly and stupid as it might seem) you might as well have refused service to a blind person with a seeing-eye dog.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Disgruntled said:


> Getting fired from Uber is probably a good thing but if you want to do it, I guess I get it.
> 
> Anyway, I believe you are incorrect. Any animal can be called a service animal. As silly and eye rolling as it might seem, this is the truth. All someone needs to say is that the animal is a service animal. It could be a parakeet, a ferret, a snake, etc. You don't get to judge, you don't get to ask what the ailment is, all you can do is ask for proof which is a simple letter from a doctor. The letter won't mention the ailment either only that the animal is prescribed. In the eyes of the law (as silly and stupid as it might seem) you might as well have refused service to a blind person with a seeing-eye dog.


Well you've got thing right, you cannot ask what the ailment is.

The rest is wrong.

Only a dog or a miniature horse are recognised by the federal government as service animals. No bird, ferret or snake. 
We can ask two questions
1) is that a service animal
2) what service is it trained to provide.

According to the federal government an emotional support animal is not covered under ADA laws. Individual States may have laws that coincide with the federal laws, I do not know. Which states if any.

Lyft and uber have to abide by these laws as do drivers. Lyft and Uber can include emotional support animal as well if they choose. In FL, uber does not include ESA but I wouldn't test the policy.

Miniature horse
Dog


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I'm still confused how you got fired from your job....you were driving Uber.


My thoughts exactly. Uber is not your employer and you did not get fired. You were removed from a forum where you violated that forums policies....and federal law


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Mike Collins said:


> I received a text from a pax while driving asking if "I'd mind" picking her up with an "emotional support dog." An emotional support dog is not a service dog. I cancelled the request.
> 
> At the end of the day my account was put on hold. Today I received a call from Uber. I'm fired. That's it. One strike and you're out.
> 
> ...


It's illegal to abuse service animal laws. The rider is guilty, but is Uber also guilty for punishing for a false servive animal?



Mike Collins said:


> I received a text from a pax while driving asking if "I'd mind" picking her up with an "emotional support dog."


You have the 3 actual text? U should show that to Uber greenlight hub trolls.


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> According to the federal government an emotional support animal is not covered under ADA laws. Individual States may have laws that coincide with the federal laws, I do not know. Which states if any.


Yes, sorry, I was speaking more about the rules for air carriers which I brain farted into thinking that included all forms of paid transportation. My bad.


----------



## Mike Collins (Nov 15, 2017)

I do rideshare as a bootstrap gig. This is a wake up call and blessing in disguise. A ton of work, slow nickels. I deleted the Uber app when they put me on hold. 

I still have Lyft. In Boston Lyft is sufficient. Prior to last week I had been using Lyft on Uber off chasing Lyft's ride bonus. This is a tenuous sideline that can leave one scrambling in an instant.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

"It worked flawlessly. 

Got a call from a single-family residence, instantly got a text about having a service animal and that they screenshotted their phone screen with my information. 

Pulled over prior to arrival, let all the air out of my front tire that would be facing the customer's house when I pulled up. Pulled up and got out of the car and started looking at the flat tire. Lady finally comes out of the house with a stupid greasy Yorkie. 

I advised her I was sorry I had to cancel, I ran over something that blew out my tire in her neighborhood, and that I would have to repair it before I can accept rides. I acted frustrated and bothered. 

She sympathized and told me that the new construction in her neighborhood has been sloppy and a lot of people are getting flats from construction material being left in the roadways by the builder.

I canceled the ride and apologized profusely. She actually gave me $5 cash for the trouble. 

I went around the corner to a grocery store parking lot and reinflated my tire in less than 5 mins. 

I don't think Yorkies are a preferred service animal breed, but meh, looked bogus as hell.

The dog was yapping at me for the duration of the encounter."

OP I'm sorry you never got an opportunity to read my advice. It's already saved my account once. I hope this helps out other people, the portable tire inflator is awesome.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Tell uber you had your service car riding along with you for support, you did not want the dog and cat to fight, and the pax would not have been able to wait for you to drop your emotional support cat home


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> "It worked flawlessly.
> 
> Got a call from a single-family residence, instantly got a text about having a service animal and that they screenshotted their phone screen with my information.
> 
> ...


Brilliant! A lot of work, but brilliant!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Disgruntled said:


> Getting fired from Uber is probably a good thing but if you want to do it, I guess I get it.
> 
> Anyway, I believe you are incorrect. Any animal can be called a service animal. As silly and eye rolling as it might seem, this is the truth. All someone needs to say is that the animal is a service animal. It could be a parakeet, a ferret, a snake, etc. You don't get to judge, you don't get to ask what the ailment is, all you can do is ask for proof which is a simple letter from a doctor. The letter won't mention the ailment either only that the animal is prescribed. In the eyes of the law (as silly and stupid as it might seem) you might as well have refused service to a blind person with a seeing-eye dog.


This is inaccurate advice. You cannot ask for a letter from a doctor. There are two questions you can ask, does your animal assist you with a disability? and what tasks is the animal trained to perform to assist with your disability?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Mike Collins said:


> I received a text from a pax while driving asking if "I'd mind" picking her up with an "emotional support dog." An emotional support dog is not a service dog. I cancelled the request.
> 
> At the end of the day my account was put on hold. Today I received a call from Uber. I'm fired. That's it. One strike and you're out.
> 
> ...


If someone says it's a service animal then so be it . Besides dogs are amazing animals. You can put a rug or a sheet on the seats and ask for cleaning fee. if you cancelled the ride after you received a text about the service dog , then you deserved to be kicked out.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> "It worked flawlessly.
> 
> Got a call from a single-family residence, instantly got a text about having a service animal and that they screenshotted their phone screen with my information.
> 
> ...


I'm still amazed by the posters who brag about doing something wrong. 



Over/Uber said:


> Brilliant! A lot of work, but brilliant!


It's actually terrible advice but what do you expect from a person in Nopeville.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I'm still amazed by the posters who brag about doing something wrong.
> 
> It's actually terrible advice but what do you expect from a person in Nopeville.


I'm still amazed people are cheap and expect the world for $3.00

My strategy quelled a false complaint that would have gotten me deactivated. Think that is fair? Think I should suffer income loss because an inept lady wants her toy dog transported? What reality are you living in?

Order a ride befitting the risk. I'm not set up to transport live animals. Also, none of these people ever bring a harness or crate for their live animals.
I love how the ADA laws just throw people into jeopardy. Nothing like getting in a car accident and having a 20-50 lb piece of meat flailing about severely injuring/killing the passenger, the driver, or the animal. If anything the ADA law should be amended to require the individual with a service animal to bring a harness or a crate for everyone's safety.

Get real.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> "It worked flawlessly.
> 
> Got a call from a single-family residence, instantly got a text about having a service animal and that they screenshotted their phone screen with my information.
> 
> ...


Definite scam on two points. 1) Veiled threat vis-a-vis stating they took a screenshot of your info. I would have cancelled on that alone for being creepy. 2) Dog yapping the whole time. Service dogs are trained to be silent until their job requires them to make a noise of some sort.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I'm still amazed people are cheap and expect the world for $3.00
> 
> My strategy quelled a false complaint that would have gotten me deactivated. Think that is fair? Think I should suffer income loss because an inept lady wants her toy dog transported? What reality are you living in?
> 
> ...


Start working on amending the ADA if that makes you happy. In the meantime you risk deactivation for playing games. Unless of course you're not a real driver. We get a lot of posers here.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

It's not my job to amend anything. 
This is the world we live in, passengers angle shoot us to get what they want and we have to do the same. 
No one is going to deactivate you for getting a flat/tire blowout on the way to pick up a passenger.
Sticking up for pax abusers? You must be a company shill or some scummy passenger as well. 
You are just butthurt that my idea is ultra smooth and insulates me from the BS you are trying to push on us all.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> It's not my job to amend anything.
> This is the world we live in, passengers angle shoot us to get what they want and we have to do the same.
> No one is going to deactivate you for getting a flat/tire blowout on the way to pick up a passenger.
> Sticking up for pax abusers? You must be a company shill or some scummy passenger as well.
> You are just butthurt that my idea is ultra smooth and insulates me from the BS you are trying to push on us all.


Are you afraid of dogs??!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> It's not my job to amend anything.
> This is the world we live in, passengers angle shoot us to get what they want and we have to do the same.
> No one is going to deactivate you for getting a flat/tire blowout on the way to pick up a passenger.
> Sticking up for pax abusers? You must be a company shill or some scummy passenger as well.
> You are just butthurt that my idea is ultra smooth and insulates me from the BS you are trying to push on us all.


But you had no idea before you pulled your stunt whether it was an abuser or a blind person. All you knew was they sent you a text informijg you they had a service animal.

The best advise is to have a dash cam and ask the 2 questions. Most fakers will fail the second question and you are legally and morally in the right to cancel.

That makes you no better than the fakers. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Tell Uber you have video and audio recording that the pax said the dog was emotional support animal and not a service animal.
> 
> Remind them that per ADA law, you are only required to take service animals, not emotional animals.
> 
> You may not have footage, but say you do. They don't know that and I've never heard of Uber requesting the footage.


They will know there is no video, it was a text. Now, the text accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Dude, Blind people don't text threaten you prior to arrival. I also don't care anyway if it was a disabled person. Let the ants take on the burden of everything that can go wrong transporting a live animal. 

Hey man, can I transport my life animal in your car for $3?
The animal can...
1) Cause an accident (distract the driver, barking, biting etc.)
2) If an accident occurs become a 20 to 50 lb missile in the vehicle that could cause death or serious injury.
3) Cause a huge mess, fur, throw up, urine, feces etc.
4) Hurt me, (biting etc)
5) The next passenger complains about odor/dander/their allergic reaction. I now miss out on a tip and potentially ruin someone elses day because of their allergies. 1*starred k lol

Stop promoting the transporting of live animals like it's no big deal and the risks don't exist. 

What else can I do for you for $3, THREE DOLLARS? Make you a sandwich? Shine your shoes? Jesus...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Dude, Blind people don't text threaten you prior to arrival. I also don't care anyway if it was a disabled person. Let the ants take on the burden of everything that can go wrong transporting a live animal.
> 
> Hey man, can I transport my life animal in your car for $3?
> The animal can...
> ...


I guess the ADA probably needed to be created for prejudiced people like you. I hope no other drivers copy your little scam. 

And don't come back to this forum crying when you get de-activated if you're even a real driver which I doubt.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

So, wow. Ignore everything I said and fixate on someone who is cheap and inconvenienced.

Let's not worry about a driver's personal property or their safety.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> So, wow. Ignore everything I said and fixate on someone who is cheap and inconvenienced.
> 
> Let's not worry about a driver's personal property or their safety.


I guess you're just so special you can ignore the laws you don't like. Good luck with that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberUber81 said:


> "It worked flawlessly.
> 
> Got a call from a single-family residence, instantly got a text about having a service animal and that they screenshotted their phone screen with my information.
> 
> ...


That seems like a lot more hassle than just putting a blanket down and taking the dog.

Taking the $5 REALLY makes you an ahole IMO.



UberUber81 said:


> So, wow. Ignore everything I said and fixate on someone who is cheap and inconvenienced.
> 
> Let's not worry about a driver's personal property or their safety.


How is someone who gave you $5 "for your trouble" cheap?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Disgruntled said:


> Anyway, I believe you are incorrect. Any animal can be called a service animal. As silly and eye rolling as it might seem, this is the truth. All someone needs to say is that the animal is a service animal. It could be a parakeet, a ferret, a snake, etc. You don't get to judge, you don't get to ask what the ailment is, all you can do is ask for proof which is a simple letter from a doctor. The letter won't mention the ailment either only that the animal is prescribed. In the eyes of the law (as silly and stupid as it might seem) you might as well have refused service to a blind person with a seeing-eye dog.


You might want to actually READ the law before you discuss it.

If you did, you might not look so ignorant. That's not actually important to anyone, but giving BS advice on a subject you obviously know nothing about can get some driver fired.

Only dogs -- and in very limited situations, miniature horses -- can be service animals. There is NO documentation of service animal status -- and ASKING for documentation is a specific violation of ADA. You can't ask for a letter from a doctor, and if they had one it would mean absolutely nothing.

There are two questions you are allowed to ask:

Is the animal a service animal required because of a disability? (you can't ask what disability)
What service(s) is the animal trained to perform?
If they answer _yes_ to #1 and say _anything_ to #2 -- it's a service animal. Get over it.

Realistically -- if someone claims that their critter is a service animal, *give the damn thing a ride.* Or don't drive for Uber.

The service animal "issue" is not difficult to understand.



UberUber81 said:


> No one is going to deactivate you for getting a flat/tire blowout on the way to pick up a passenger..


But why don't you just *man up* and tell them NO?

Ah...I see...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> my idea is ultra smooth and insulates me from the BS you are trying to push on us all.


Then you should change your handle to the uber impressive Ultra Smooth.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I'm still amazed by the posters who brag about doing something wrong.
> 
> It's actually terrible advice but what do you expect from a person in Nopeville.


I'm with you. I don't know surprises me more, the extremes people will go through to not help a handicapped/disabled person, or him many people deliver /order for delivery McDonald's via Uber eats.

I've had 2 people claim service dogs out of 4k rides in 2 years. 2. One called me rigjt away and asked if I mined if she brought a dog. I didn't find out until half way through the trip it was a service animal. The very thoughtful young lady did not want to play that card. She would have canceled and requested another car if I said I said I did mind out of courtousy.

I think it's deplorable to pass a pet off as a service animal, but I'd never call someone out on it.



UberUber81 said:


> Sticking up for pax abusers? You must be a company shill or some


Or, you know, human.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Taking the $5 REALLY makes you an ahole IMO.


Indeed!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Tell uber you had your *service car* riding along with you for support, you did not want the dog and *cat* to fight, and the pax would not have been able to wait for you to drop your *emotional support cat home*


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I might just spill some melted chocolate on my seat, take a picture, and get the cleaning fee. Now I'll look forward to a faker because it'll pay me $150. 
I'll take a pet if you call in advance and ask if it's ok. I'll take real service dogs. 
I'll even take "therapy dogs" but they'll always seem to poop in my car according to Uber. Bring on the fakers! 
Perhaps the cleaning fee will deter them in the future.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> I'm still confused how you got fired from your job....you were driving Uber.


^ There is always this ****** ^ who cannot stand for someone to call Uber/Lyft a job. All over the forum with horse-shit comments, but somehow ashamed that they do this fun and profitable gig.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I am a dog owner and love dogs so I never refuse an animal, service or not, but I always tell the passengers that not all drivers accept animals. Passengers have to be considerate because the four times I got pax's with pets, only one of the them called me before to ask. Today I got an annoying pax who began rushing me and asked me about three times where we were and made me stop in a Walgreens besides being in a rush, I 3-starred him (now I think I should have given him 1) and quickly reported to Uber in case he 1-starred me, Uber said that "they cannot change or delete ratings", so Uber will support passengers even if they are really bad. Uber and Lyft are way too rider-oriented.



Talcire said:


> ^ There is always this ****** ^ who cannot stand for someone to call Uber/Lyft a job. All over the forum with horse-shit comments, but somehow ashamed that they do this fun and profitable gig.


Because for some ignorant people, a job is only that kind of employment that gives you a salary, benefits and all the crap that is fading everyday from today's business. Job is anything that involves effort, time and money. For some us, it is a full time job while we find something that pays more, some have other jobs and only do ridesharing for a couple of hours. Well guess what, ridesharing drivers have to report our income to the IRS, so YES, it IS A JOB.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Disgruntled said:


> Getting fired from Uber is probably a good thing but if you want to do it, I guess I get it.
> 
> Anyway, I believe you are incorrect. Any animal can be called a service animal. As silly and eye rolling as it might seem, this is the truth. All someone needs to say is that the animal is a service animal. It could be a parakeet, a ferret, a snake, etc. You don't get to judge, you don't get to ask what the ailment is, all you can do is ask for proof which is a simple letter from a doctor. The letter won't mention the ailment either only that the animal is prescribed. In the eyes of the law (as silly and stupid as it might seem) you might as well have refused service to a blind person with a seeing-eye dog.


How about requiring a proper cage or carrier for these animals?


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> I am a dog owner and love dogs so I never refuse an animal, service or not, but I always tell the passengers that not all drivers accept animals. Passengers have to be considerate because the four times I got pax's with pets, only one of the them called me before to ask. Today I got an annoying pax who began rushing me and asked me about three times where we were and made me stop in a Walgreens besides being in a rush, I 3-starred him (now I think I should have given him 1) and quickly reported to Uber in case he 1-starred me, Uber said that "they cannot change or delete ratings", so Uber will support passengers even if they are really bad. Uber and Lyft are way too rider-oriented.
> 
> Because for some ignorant people, a job is only that kind of employment that gives you a salary, benefits and all the crap that is fading everyday from today's business. Job is anything that involves effort, time and money. For some us, it is a full time job while we find something that pays more, some have other jobs and only do ridesharing for a couple of hours. Well guess what, ridesharing drivers have to report our income to the IRS, so YES, it IS A JOB.


Do you even know what an Independent Contractor is? All income has to be reported to the IRS, even if you won it at a Casino. Nobody is saying it's not a job, though that's debatable too, but the question is are you working for Uber as an employee, or for yourself as an IC. I agree it's a job and Uber is skirting the law claiming we are not employees though.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

It's funny to see where people's moral compass land. 

A Driver is at risk of losing income (deactivation/loss of time for cleanup), and their health (unsecured live animal potential missile in accident/being bitten/distraction causing the accident), and damage to their property.

A disabled person is inconvenienced. An abuser is inconvenienced.

Guys, seems terrible. And you are terrible for suggesting a driver "just take the animal" and turn a blind eye to all the real potential consequences as a result. You should all be ashamed. 

Driver's use whatever strategy you can to resist a law that wasn't well thought out and puts people in real danger (even the disable person/faker is endangered).


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I think the first mistake was not going to the pickup and then asking for the the card they need to carry, if in fact it was a service dog.
Some people call them service, others call them emotional support.....the real people who have these animals know the difference.
In Calif. the owner must have an ID card for the animal.
I have been able to cancel, after a not very well groomed person and dog, tried to get in....I asked for the card, pax asked what card?

Cancel!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> I think the first mistake was not going to the pickup and then asking for the the card they need to carry, if in fact it was a service dog.
> Some people call them service, others call them emotional support.....the real people who have these animals know the difference.
> In Calif. the owner must have an ID card for the animal.
> I have been able to cancel, after a not very well groomed person and dog, tried to get in....I asked for the card, pax asked what card?
> ...


Umh, errrr, no such thing. "Organizations" that sell a Service Animal Card are Scams. There is NO official State I.D. for Service Animals in California. All you are allowed to inquire is if the dog is a Service Animal and what task it performs. Owners do NOT have to provide proof of such, and requiring them to is a violation of State Law.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

people and their dam dogs!

1 star all all all dogs! bam, problem soved

no exception


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> It's funny to see where people's moral compass land.
> 
> A Driver is at risk of losing income (deactivation/loss of time for cleanup), and their health (unsecured live animal potential missile in accident/being bitten/distraction causing the accident), and damage to their property.
> 
> ...


What's what you just wrote got to do with what is was talking about, nothing.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> It's funny to see where people's moral compass land.
> 
> A Driver is at risk of losing income (deactivation/loss of time for cleanup), and their health (unsecured live animal potential missile in accident/being bitten/distraction causing the accident), and damage to their property.
> 
> ...


The law is very well thought out. Its been on the books for 25+ years, debated countless of times and have inconvenience people are greater than you are as an uber driver.

It was intentionally crafted because of people just like you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The law is very well thought out. Its been on the books for 25+ years, debated countless of times and have inconvenience people are greater than you are as an uber driver.
> 
> It was intentionally crafted because of people just like you.


It's simple. People who hate dogs shouldn't be doing rideshare.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It's simple. People who hate dogs shouldn't be doing rideshare.


that like saying, People who hate dogs shouldn't be doing fast food, construction, lawmaking, baker, tech worker, stripper...

I don't like dog hair in my car! it suck... so 1star those dog lovers!


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> that like saying, People who hate dogs shouldn't be doing fast food, construction, lawmaking, baker, tech worker, stripper...
> 
> I don't like dog hair in my car! it suck... so 1star those dog lovers!


Doesn't matter what you like, it's part of the job. All you have to do is get leather seat covers and rubber floor mats, problem solved and you protect you cars interior. I can understand you not wanting to haul animals, but you do have to haul actual service animals, it's the law. There are actual ways to tell if it's a service animal or not, if you are smart you will figure it out.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Still, basically. follow the law, endanger your life and property, lol. High five guys, way to look like company shills, and complete human garbage.

It doesn't matter if I can tell if it's a service animal or not. Reject the greasy Yorkie yapping at me, who is obviously not a service animal. Stupid lady puts in a false complaint, and I get canned. 

What is easier, to deflate and reinflate a tire, or attempting to get reactivated after deactivation?

So I have to choose between my safety, my income, and my property. I choose myself, sorry.

I do like the chocolate poop idea (cleaning fee recovery), plus 1-Star to ensure you never get them again.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

1Star insure these money butt licker Pax don't get rides! Uber don't care about us drivers! we an't shitt to them, disposable slaves waiting to be replace by Machine Learning cars... so guess what Uber mouth man! you drive these dam dog around... the rating system is all the controls we have left. 1Star from me, 1 star from Joe Blow! bam, no sane driver will pick them up. They just got driver banned!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Still, basically. follow the law, endanger your life and property, lol. High five guys, way to look like company shills, and complete human garbage.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I can tell if it's a service animal or not. Reject the greasy Yorkie yapping at me, who is obviously not a service animal. Stupid lady puts in a false complaint, and I get canned.
> 
> ...


The irony of you calling us complete human garbage yet you would fake car problems to intionally not provide service to an individual that requires a service animal. You are doing your stunt before you knew it was a yapping yorkie.

Its one thing to blow off a faker, its another to do so to a legit service animal and you clearly discriminate equally to both.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The irony of you calling us complete human garbage yet you would fake car problems to intionally not provide service to an individual that requires a service animal. You are doing your stunt before you knew it was a yapping yorkie.
> 
> Its one thing to blow off a faker, its another to do so to a legit service animal and you clearly discriminate equally to both.


The whole story is fake in my opinion.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

again! people and their dam dogs


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

"What do you mean, service animal? She called me up, asked me if I would mind taking an unaccompanied minor and a bag of weed, and that's when I cancelled the ride."


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Still, basically. follow the law, endanger your life and property, lol. High five guys, way to look like company shills, and complete human garbage.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I can tell if it's a service animal or not. Reject the greasy Yorkie yapping at me, who is obviously not a service animal. Stupid lady puts in a false complaint, and I get canned.
> 
> ...


What car do you drive? Not that you care, but the safety issue isn't really an issue if you are a problem solver, how do you even get groceries home? This isn't about safety and you know it, it's about you not wanting to vacuum your car out. You are fully within your rights to refuse pets, and a Yorkie is a pet, but that's neither here nor there.

If you would just educate yourself you wouldn't need to lie to the Pax, and you are not going to get deactivated for refusing pets, the law only protects Service Animals.



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> "What do you mean, service animal? She called me up, asked me if I would mind taking an unaccompanied minor and a bag of weed, and that's when I cancelled the ride."


What are you even going on about?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> "What do you mean, service animal? She called me up, asked me if I would mind taking an unaccompanied minor and a bag of weed, and that's when I cancelled the ride."


What do you mean service animal? she wanted sex! I said for $50 all u can eat, she said no, so I canceled


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> "What do you mean, service animal? She called me up, asked me if I would mind taking an unaccompanied minor and a bag of weed, and that's when I cancelled the ride."


Well, you see that's where the rub lies with Uber. You'll still get Deactivated, and passengers know this. So, you better take that weed and juvenile.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

I drove a yellow cab in NYC for 5 years and been doing the apps for a year. Over the years I've picked up dozens of dogs, almost all non-service animals.

Never had a single problem. 

Can't say the same about my human riders.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Umh, errrr, no such thing. "Organizations" that sell a Service Animal Card are Scams. There is NO official State I.D. for Service Animals in California. All you are allowed to inquire is if the dog is a Service Animal and what task it performs. Owners do NOT have to provide proof of such, and requiring them to is a violation of State Law.


3 times the persons showed me their ID for the dog, so assumed that it was needed.
Thanks for basically making me look up the law for this

https://www.petful.com/service-animal/commonly-asked-questions-about-service-dogs/

HA HA and miniature horses can be service pets......Not in my car though

*In addition to the provisions about service dogs, the Department's revised ADA regulations have a new, separate provision about miniature horses that have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* (Miniature horses generally range in height from 24 inches to 34 inches measured to the shoulders and generally weigh between 70 and 100 pounds.) Entities covered by the ADA must modify their policies to permit miniature horses where reasonable. The regulations set out four assessment factors to assist entities in determining whether miniature horses can be accommodated in their facility. The assessment factors are (1) whether the miniature horse is housebroken; (2) whether the miniature horse is under the owner's control; (3) whether the facility can accommodate the miniature horse's type, size, and weight; and (4) whether the miniature horse's presence will not compromise legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operation of the facility.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> 3 times the persons showed me their ID for the dog, so assumed that it was needed.
> Thanks for basically making me look up the law for this
> 
> https://www.petful.com/service-animal/commonly-asked-questions-about-service-dogs/
> ...


From what I understand, miniature horses are not allowed within Transportation, only service dogs.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

I thought I remember getting an email from them that said refusal to take any service dog and your out-


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

ToughTommy said:


> I thought I remember getting an email from them that said refusal to take any service dog and your out-


Yup this is why I carry a tire inflator when I receive the phone call or text message threatening that they have a "service animal, and they claim to screenshot my info."

Use my advice it's pure gold, and has already saved my account. People say "its a lot of effort", better than being deactivated and pleading for your account back.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> Yup this is why I carry a tire inflator when I receive the phone call or text message threatening that they have a "service animal, and they claim to screenshot my info."
> 
> Use my advice it's pure gold, and has already saved my account. People say "its a lot of effort", better than being deactivated and pleading for your account back.


Or, driver could simply give the trip...not much work in that, and they get a bit of money for it. Just a thought


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Or, driver could simply give the trip...not much work in that, and they get a bit of money for it. Just a thought


I value my life, my property, and my income above a $3.00 ride. If you want to take on all the risk transporting a live animal for $3, then by all means.

If the ADA made the individual with a service animal crate their live animal or some kind of harness, I would be good with transporting.

I'm not buying and carrying all this junk with me to facilitate some cheap pax.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I value my life, my property, and my income above a $3.00 ride. If you want to take on all the risk transporting a live animal for $3, then by all means.
> 
> If the ADA made the individual with a service animal crate their live animal or some kind of harness, I would be good with transporting.
> 
> I'm not buying and carrying all this junk with me to facilitate some cheap pax.


Says the poster from Nopeville. lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> I value my life, my property, and my income above a $3.00 ride. If you want to take on all the risk transporting a live animal for $3, then by all means.
> 
> If the ADA made the individual with a service animal crate their live animal or some kind of harness, I would be good with transporting.
> 
> I'm not buying and carrying all this junk with me to facilitate some cheap pax.


I rarely do $3 rides...my hourly average is $25-$30. And, I would have to say a driver is at greater risk of harm or injury from passengers, than a little lap dog.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I rarely do $3 rides...my hourly average is $25-$30. And, I would have to say a driver is at greater risk of harm or injury from passengers, than a little lap dog.


C'mon man. Never let reality get in the way of a good trolling attempt!!


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Says the poster from Nopeville. lol


Says the "driver" supporting god awful passengers. Stupid shill.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mike Collins said:


> Have a nice day.


Thanks 



Disgruntled said:


> Any animal can be called a service animal. As silly and eye rolling as it might seem, this is the truth. All someone needs to say is that the animal is a service animal. It could be a parakeet, a ferret, a snake, etc. You don't get to judge, you don't get to ask what the ailment is, all you can do is ask for proof which is a simple letter from a doctor. The letter won't mention the ailment either only that the animal is prescribed. In the eyes of the law (as silly and stupid as it might seem) you might as well have refused service to a blind person with a seeing-eye dog.


It's as if you went to the store, bought a jumbo family-sized box of Wrong and opened it right up.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

JimKE said:


> If you want to continue driving, you could appeal to Uber, letting them know that the animal was *not* a Service Animal but an Emotional Support Animal.
> 
> Problem is, that in many states an ESA has the same rights as a Service Animal has under ADA. Check your MA law to find out.
> 
> I think your chances are slim, but it would be a shame to get terminated for nothing -- if, in fact, ESA's have no rights in MA.


Emotional Support Animals only have public access in king county WA to my knowledge.



UberUber81 said:


> "It worked flawlessly.
> 
> Got a call from a single-family residence, instantly got a text about having a service animal and that they screenshotted their phone screen with my information.
> 
> ...


Nice job admitting you broke the law. That's why real Service Dog handlers are forced to ambush you guys with the fact that we have Service Dogs when you pull up.

S


melusine3 said:


> How about requiring a proper cage or carrier for these animals?


So I should carry a crate around the city with me for when I take an Uber? Nope. It doesn't work that way.



Poopy54 said:


> I think the first mistake was not going to the pickup and then asking for the the card they need to carry, if in fact it was a service dog.
> Some people call them service, others call them emotional support.....the real people who have these animals know the difference.
> In Calif. the owner must have an ID card for the animal.
> I have been able to cancel, after a not very well groomed person and dog, tried to get in....I asked for the card, pax asked what card?
> ...


Wrong. There is no ID. You are forbidden from asking for one under federal law.
"When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task."
Https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

I swear Uber drivers are some of the most dishonest people out there. Apparently we aren't equal in your opinion...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I might just spill some melted chocolate on my seat, take a picture, and get the cleaning fee. Now I'll look forward to a faker because it'll pay me $150.
> I'll take a pet if you call in advance and ask if it's ok. I'll take real service dogs.
> I'll even take "therapy dogs" but they'll always seem to poop in my car according to Uber. Bring on the fakers!
> Perhaps the cleaning fee will deter them in the future.


Just a side note, since it's clear you aren't fully aware: dogs don't just randomly shit at the drop of a hat, ESPECIALLY while in a moving vehicle, ESPECIALLY while being held or lying in their carrier, ESPECIALLY on an uneven surface, ESPECIALLY if they aren't able to walk around for a few minutes to find the perfect spot while the vehicle isn't moving, ESPECIALLY if their owner is near them.

There's a much higher chance that a human pax will shit themselves in your back seat than a dog will. A dog won't even PEE unless it's able to balance on a still surface for a minute. But good luck cheating the system; I'm sure all the other drivers with LEGITIMATE messes will appreciate your abusing the cleaning fee system when they're refused reimbursement due to folks like you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mike Collins said:


> I received a text from a pax while driving asking if "I'd mind" picking her up with an "emotional support dog." An emotional support dog is not a service dog. I cancelled the request.
> 
> At the end of the day my account was put on hold. Today I received a call from Uber. I'm fired. That's it. One strike and you're out.
> 
> ...


Did you simply show Uber the text from the pax admitting the dog was only an emotional animal ?


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> Nice job admitting you broke the law. That's why real Service Dog handlers are forced to ambush you guys with the fact that we have Service Dogs when you pull up.


I've updated my stance, you will get a ride, then you will be 1-starred and a cleaning fee will be requested. If you tell Uber you have a service animal, the cleaning fee will most likely be refunded, and Uber will just front the cost to the driver.

Over time, you will notice it will be hard to get a ride, as your rating dips in the the 3's and lower 4's. Probably have to wait for an oblivious ant, or someone in desperate need of money.



ServiceDogHandler said:


> So I should carry a crate around the city with me for when I take an Uber? Nope. It doesn't work that way.


You should feel terrible not providing a harness or crate for your live animal. The live animal deserves a chance if an unfortunate accident should occur, instead of being thrown out the window, or hitting the driver, or yourself.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I've updated my stance, you will get a ride, then you will be 1-starred and a cleaning fee will be requested. If you tell Uber you have a service animal, the cleaning fee will most likely be refunded, and Uber will just front the cost to the driver.
> 
> Over time, you will notice it will be hard to get a ride, as your rating dips in the the 3's and lower 4's. Probably have to wait for an oblivious ant, or someone in desperate need of money.
> 
> You should feel terrible not providing a harness or crate for your live animal. The live animal deserves a chance if an unfortunate accident should occur, instead of being thrown out the window, or hitting the driver, or yourself.


Yeah you should probably go read the settlement between Uber and the DOJ. I've already sent Uber screenshots of you stating you're committing wire fraud as well as violating the ADA. We know you're in Florida. Have fun being deactivated.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberUber81 said:


> I value my life, my property, and my income above a $3.00 ride. If you want to take on all the risk transporting a live animal for $3, then by all means.
> 
> If the ADA made the individual with a service animal crate their live animal or some kind of harness, I would be good with transporting.
> 
> I'm not buying and carrying all this junk with me to facilitate some cheap pax.


Budget Rent A Car was sued for requiring service dogs to be crated on their shuttles. Having a service dog in a crate sort of negates the whole point of having one.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

After reading all of this, I'm starting to really hope the ADA expands the list of service animals it recognizes. 
Could get super fun


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Budget Rent A Car was sued for requiring service dogs to be crated on their shuttles. Having a service dog in a crate sort of negates the whole point of having one.


I'm going to start requiring drunks to be crated in my car.


ServiceDogHandler said:


> Yeah you should probably go read the settlement between Uber and the DOJ. I've already sent Uber screenshots of you stating you're committing wire fraud as well as violating the ADA. We know you're in Florida. Have fun being deactivated.


The chance of Barjit/Rohit understanding your email, and then finding out who this guy is, is infinitesimal. But yes, drivers who deny service animals should be deactivated.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> Yeah you should probably go read the settlement between Uber and the DOJ. I've already sent Uber screenshots of you stating you're committing wire fraud as well as violating the ADA. We know you're in Florida. Have fun being deactivated.


Cool, let us know how that works out. btw I made $110 this morning. Yeah, I'm in Florida lol, ya got me. I might move east to Montana so I can pick you up and flag your account and get you deactivated from a false allegation. Doesn't feel right? Too bad, it's a possibility of what we go thru every time we pick up someone.

I'm actually adding something else into the mix now. 1 star, cleaning fee, and "the live animal bit me".


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

How stupid a person is when say 'I ain't taking dogs', oh common why not - you are risking deactivation the same day, so don't be fool and take all dogs just make that cash and if a hair is left just collect your $20-$50 fee and move on.
Let's face it - having a bad dog experience is very less likely to occur(less than 0.5% maybe), while refusing to take a dog will most definitely bring you troubles it's just out of me how one would prefer to take the bad chances over the good ones and risk all just because thinks that the dog will shit in the car.

Uber mind policy is clear enough - you should pick up dogs as well as you are doing it with the humans, otherwise could be considered discrimination, it is the same as refusing to take blacks, it's like you won't refuse them service in the restaurant, library or anywhere else, why would you do that in your car? Every normal person will consider this discrimination whether dog or pig is involved - the outcome will always be the same, so please don't be stupid and just take dogs, collect cleaning fee if any mess and be happy, trust me - most of the time you will have a small, sweet puppy quiet as a mouse so don't risk all because of a wrong assumptions, just be on the safe side.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

ChiGuy said:


> How stupid a person is when say 'I ain't taking dogs', oh common why not - you are risking deactivation the same day, so don't be fool and take all dogs just make that cash and if a hair is left just collect your $20-$50 fee and move on.
> Let's face it - having a bad dog experience is very less likely to occur(less than 0.5% maybe), while refusing to take a dog will most definitely bring you troubles it's just out of me how one would prefer to take the bad chances over the good ones and risk all just because thinks that the dog will shit in the car.
> 
> Uber mind policy is clear enough - you should pick up dogs as well as you are doing it with the humans, otherwise could be considered discrimination, it is the same as refusing to take blacks, it's like you won't refuse them service in the restaurant, library or anywhere else, why would you do that in your car? Every normal person will consider this discrimination whether dog or pig is involved - the outcome will always be the same, so please don't be stupid and just take dogs, collect cleaning fee if any mess and be happy, trust me - most of the time you will have a small, sweet puppy quiet as a mouse so don't risk all because of a wrong assumptions, just be on the safe side.


Exactly, 1-star, collect cleaning fees and move on!


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Exactly, 1-star, collect cleaning fees and move on!


Except the ADA doesn't allow you to charge cleaning fees for fur. See question 12.
Https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

First of all, you don't get fired from Uber. Uber is not an actual job. It does not give you benefits. There is no retirement plan. They do not give you raises or bonuses. Put on your big-boy pants and go drive for Lyft.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I give up...

Just tell them to ride the dog...8>)






Rakos


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> Except the ADA doesn't allow you to charge cleaning fees for fur. See question 12.


Doesn't matter, Uber pays us the cleaning fee whether they charge you or not. This isn't about you anymore, you get your ride and we get paid for the hassle, and also 1-starring prevents future ride reoccurrence between those accounts.


----------

